# Tabelle strecken



## firstlord18 (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 Wie lässt sich eine Tabelle auf 100% strecken, auch wenn nur eine Zeile Inhalt drinsteht 

 Danke


----------



## lepl (27. Januar 2005)

Etwa so:


```
<table width=100%>
<tr><td>Text</td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## MonoMental (27. Januar 2005)

Also grundsätzlich so, wenn's in beide Richtungen 100% sein sollen:


```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
	<tr>
		<td></td>
	</tr>
</table>
```
 
LG

der mono


----------



## DeluXe (27. Januar 2005)

Aber immer mit Anführungzeichen arbeiten.


----------

